# Escrima Stick/Knife and JKD Seminar



## uskbinfo (Oct 10, 2005)

*Escrima and JKD seminar.*

*Sunday, October 16, 2005*;  10:00am  4:00pm PDT

Escrima and Knife techniques taught by Professor Joe Olivarez.

JKD techniques taught by Felix Macias Jr.

Location: U.S. Karate and Boxing Gym; 20613 Mission Blvd; Hayward, CA, 94541 USA

Phone:  (510) 317-8825



uskbinfo@yahoo.com  http://www.uskarateandboxing.com/index.html

felix@taoofgungfu.com  http://www.taoofgungfu.com/



$55.00 at the door.  Cash only.

No Video/digital recording.  No exceptions

Participants must be at least 18 yrs of age and must supply own practice weapons

No Spectators (except for special VIP grandmasters, etc.)

Special guest appearance by Hanshi Sid Campbell and Grandmaster Felix Macias Sr.

Dragon and the Tiger Vol I & Vol II books will be available for sale and signatures


----------



## arnisador (Nov 14, 2005)

Can we get a review?


----------



## NARC (Nov 20, 2005)

I would be very interested too in hearing how it went, "Oakland Era JKD" and Escrima interesting mix...


----------

